# Syracuse Customs 2x SQC/IQC show 10/4!



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Come out for the last show before finals! Points count towards the 2016 season. 

I have arranged for some Canadian judging for this event. Hope to see you there. 



Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

http://events.iasca.com/US_/00000409.html

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump it up


----------



## erlebo (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm francophone. Does that make me a member of Team Audiofrog?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

erlebo said:


> I'm francophone. Does that make me a member of Team Audiofrog?


I'm not sure I follow you?


----------



## erlebo (Jan 10, 2012)

BowDown said:


> I'm not sure I follow you?



"frog" is a derogatory term for the French.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Coming up this Sunday! Will have the frogs in full effect.. so come on up for a demo!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like I will be able to make it.


----------



## ImLoudEK (Dec 2, 2014)

o shizzle


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> Looks like I will be able to make it.


Awesome man! Look forward to checking out the new creation..


----------



## nizerims (Jun 22, 2015)

Wish it wasn't on sunday. I want to see what a sub in the dash looks like.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

nizerims said:


> Wish it wasn't on sunday. I want to see what a sub in the dash looks like.


My sub in the dash has been gone for a couple years. The idea was neat, but it just didn't fill <30hz without adding an additional sub in the trunk.


----------



## nizerims (Jun 22, 2015)

Damn...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

nizerims said:


> Damn...


I still have it though! Just need a 2nd generation Fusion and you can have a dash sub .


----------



## nizerims (Jun 22, 2015)

I have to work at Noon on Sunday, but If I had more time I'd show up just for the Audiofrog demo.


----------



## ImLoudEK (Dec 2, 2014)

Is this event open to the public?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

ImLoudEK said:


> Is this event open to the public?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Another late night. Should have sounds in the Am......


----------



## Qmotion (Sep 29, 2013)

Sorry, I won't be ables to make it. My wheels won't be ready till noon tomorrow. Being that it's a 6 hour drive means I'll have to miss this one.


----------



## ImLoudEK (Dec 2, 2014)

Damn...can't make it...plus the commute from the Bx to Syracuse is like 4-5 hrs...really wish I could be there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Watch ""Transformer" - Gnarls Barkley" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/xmskiDH95ps


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Go to bed mike.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Dirty pirate midrange.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Watch "Gorillaz - DARE (Remastered)" on YouTube
https://youtu.be/x-wcuNBaZsg


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

goodstuff said:


> View attachment 94025
> 
> 
> Dirty pirate midrange.


Could of just opened the door.. LOL.


----------

